# Picking a color is driving me nuts...please help me!



## melissaandkris (Jun 16, 2008)

moved to interior decorating....Sorry i think it put this in the wrong place.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Have you referred to a color wheel?
Sometimes it leads you to someplace you didn't expect...and it can be fun

If my monitor and your pictures are close to being true, then it looks like you are in the yellow/brown areas
Sometimes it's good to go complimentary (opposite on the color wheel), which would bring you to the blues
Sometime a triad is nice (like dividing a pie into three pieces), which would bring you to green/blue, or violets on the other side









(image courtesy realcolorwheel.com)


----------



## melissaandkris (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks. that's a good idea that I had not thought of.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Click Here. Then click on the sample room you want to paint. Then click on the one that is most similar to your space. Then click drag colors to walls, trim , ceilng, and more. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## sasha689 (May 2, 2008)

Ah! Thanks Sir MixAlot! That is a great link! It will definitely help with my color dilemma. 



Sir MixAlot said:


> Click Here. Then click on the sample room you want to paint. Then click on the one that is most similar to your space. Then click drag colors to walls, trim , ceilng, and more. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

sasha689 said:


> Ah! Thanks Sir MixAlot! That is a great link! It will definitely help with my color dilemma.


Yes that's a great tool from Sherwin Williams. I mess around with it all the time.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*picking colors*

www.benjaminmoore.com also has one -- called color selector or something like that.


----------



## nicetry (Jun 23, 2008)

Picking a color is fun, once you decide on the mood of the room. Do you want a warm, cool, bright, romantic, etc. feel. Once you decide that then you can you can bring swatches of your furniture, window coverings, or whatever and match to that. It's easier to paint around furniture, etc than vice versa (my opinion) since it usually have colors in them to help make things pop out more.

The tools above are also great to get you started. Also, check out your family and friends homes. If they have nice colors, ask them how they chose.
Good luck.


----------

